# My First Granny Square Blanket



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Here is my first Granny Square blanket that I finished in 4 days for my bosses baby shower. They are attached using single crochet stitch. I was super proud of myself.

Also the pattern is free from redheart if anyone else wants to try it. It's called Rainbow swirl (I just did 1/2 of the squares and didn't join as I went but instead joined after they were all done). I also added a double crochet border with decreases/increases at the corners.

The colors I used were from simply soft.

Sarah.


----------



## foaly (Jan 14, 2008)

How beautiful this is!!!


----------



## tallpines (Apr 9, 2003)

FOUR DAYS ?

WOW !

Beautiful!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

That's lovely. Nice pattern and the colors are so nice together.
Have you unkinked your fingers yet, cause doing that much in 4 days is a good bit of crocheting.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Simply beautiful!!

Four Days!!! Do you have any feeling left in your fingers?

:thumb:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice! Congratulations on finishing your first and doing such a wonderful job.


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

Absolutely beautiful. I was going to count how many squares you have there, but my eyes got tired. Great job. Thanks for the picture.


----------



## bluesky (Mar 22, 2008)

Beautiful! You did a great job.


----------



## troy n sarah tx (Dec 31, 2005)

Thanks everyone. I was so proud of it. 

As for how many squares there are...I think there is 132 or so. The pattern called for 264, but I wasn't able to do them all so I changed it a bit. 

Fingers are still a bit worn down, but I'm glad it came out.


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

I wish I could crochet (problem with my wrist). That is lovely!


----------



## calliemoonbeam (Aug 7, 2007)

Very pretty! I love granny squares because they're so versatile, and you can take them on the go anywhere, and they're pretty much mindless, lol. You can make a few while waiting at doctors' offices, kids' games, watching TV, etc., then join them later, make a nice lacy edge and it looks great! 

I have a book somewhere that has 101 different styles of granny squares and another book of decorative joining patterns. I also like the mile-a-minute afghans. You do them in long strips and then join them with a decorative stitch, they're great for on the go work too.


----------



## NEfarmgirl (Jan 27, 2009)

Wow that is pretty! I can't believe you finished it in four days! It takes me an entire day to sew one together!


----------



## mommymushbrain (Jan 10, 2005)

Beautiful!

Granny squares are my favorite. I made a hat out of 5 leftover squares once... (obviously I can't count LOL)...


----------



## uncleotis (Mar 14, 2005)

Beautiful blanket Sarah.

Pam


----------



## SilverFlame819 (Aug 24, 2010)

WOW! You did the entire blanket in 4 days, or you JOINED IT in 4 days? I'm amazed, one way or the other!!


----------



## PollySC (Jan 17, 2006)

Very pretty, I especially like the way the squares are joined on the diagonal to make a pointed border. I'm sure it will be treasured.


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

I love the colors! Congratulations on getting it done.


----------



## Mrs. Jo (Jun 5, 2007)

That is really lovely! You did a wonderful job! Thank you so much for posting a picture of this.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I think it is beautiful too.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I think its beautiful also. I like all the different colors you used & think they work well together. Its amazing you got that done in 4 days. Your boss should be very happy.
I hope the shower goes well, I bet it will be the best gift there!


----------



## Fowler (Jul 8, 2008)

It's beautiful, and only 4 days!...can you feel your fingers?...LOL J/K..I love the colors you choose. Very nice indeed.


----------

